# Happy 49th Birthday John Smith!!



## Stickgrappler (Aug 11, 2014)

Posted over the weekend to my site and didn't get a chance to post here:






Happy 49th Birthday John Smith!!

2x Olympic Gold Medal winner, one of the most dominant wrestlers in history of the sport, known for his low single-leg takedown... I posted 7 of his matches in his honor! 

Enjoy!

Happy 49th Birthday John Smith!! (7 of his wrestling matches posted) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Also posted some ckips of him teaching various aspects of Wrestling:
John Smith, Wrestling Legend, teaching, what else? Wrestling  ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

And here is a full Wrestling Technique Clinic he taught:
John Smith's Wrestling Technique Clinic (Full video) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2014)




----------

